# Samba 43 internal DNS with Unbound as DNS cache



## mipam007 (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I have installed FreeBSD 10.3 and want to use it as Active Directory in really small LAN. My concern is, if using Samba internal DNS with Unbound as caching is viable solution. Plan is to forward client requests from internal Samba DNS to Unbound.

So preferably I can run Unbound on different port, and leave Samba on 53, but I suppose that I cannot somehow tell to smb4.conf, that forwarder is running on same machine but different port, right? Shell I spawn Unbound e.g. as bhyve VM (or Jail)?

Is this stupid use case? Is there better solution to have DNS cache. Or am I on right way? 

Any ideas? Many thanks!


----------



## Jeckt (Apr 27, 2017)

I've done a setup in a similar way, by setting up an alias to the loopback address at 127.53.0.1 then binding one service to that, and the other to the outside address. This requires you not bind either to "all ports".


----------

